# Overnight parking at Whistler?



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Ever since they did away with the free public overnight parking in the Whistler lots, I haven't come up with a great alternative. The condo we're staying at in Blueberry Hill has very limited street parking with tight restrictions (cannot park on street from 8am to 5pm Mon-Fri). What other options do we have? Whistler's website doesn't really give a lot of good information for overnight parking.


----------

